# Plant ID Please



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

I've had this plant for a loooooong time, and I still don't know the name of it. I'm trying to grow a lot of these and add it as the background plant for all my tanks. Hope someone can come ID it.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks like Limnophila indica to me.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I would say so as well, although not 100% sure


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

maknwar said:


> Looks like Limnophila indica to me.


x2


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

It does look like that. What about L. sessiliflora?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Too hard to tell from a single pic online. Get some better pics and post them if you want something positive. It does look like some type of Limnophila.


----------

